# Moving: Creating Moving contianers / Temp Setups ...



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I'll be moving Nov 28th 2010. With this said I have plenty of fish to move. 
I have guppies, mollies, platies, and swordtails to name a few. 


I thought on what I could use as temporary setups that could support eveything, and not leak... 

Rubbermade containers... I've used them in the past for breeding and extra housing for relocation. But not in the past few years. I know I need it to feel like a tank and be a tank so to speak. Meaning, gravel, filter, live plants, etc.

I need:
- 10 gallon rubber maid containers with lids. (Could go larger, but I have to carry these)
- Air pump
- Air line tubing
- canister to filter water via air pump
--- activated carbon and filter wool 
- knife (cutting air tubing)
- live plants




Went to walmart, picked up some tubs. Around 2-3 bucks each. Nothing costly.
Went through my Misc Fish tubs (from storage)... found plenty of tubing, and everything else I need.


The tubs have small holes in the handles from the inside to ouside. I ran the air lines through every hole, to help prevent spilling water in the transfer down the road. Set it all up made sure air was going through line, adjusted it to push more air through the lines but removing some crinkling. 

Setup the tubs as tanks, cycled them. 

Tub#1 is under observation with guppies right now to make sure they will be fine. Light reaches them from my main tank with a auto on auto off for lighting. Live plants are in the tub as well as an additional filter for the road. 


I have a few more to setup still. The lids will act as a way to stop the water from spilling out. Tubs are only filled about 5/8'ths the way full. So it isn't to heavy for when I need to move it.




I'm looking for a battery pack for computers... that keep them running when power loss happens. This will allow me to keep air pumps running while I drive. I'll wrap several blankets around them to keep temp while Driving.


Oh yeah these tubs will have to stay going for a few months until the tanks can be moved and setup again.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

how far are you moving? I feel like having air running in the tanks while you drive is excessive? I moved 5g tank with just half its water removed 4 hrs from my school to home, no filters, no air, the fish were fine...


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, as for the move it'll be 4-6 hour trip. On my way down I have a couple pit stops to visit family members.

I'm not worried about the trip too much. Just worried more about making sure the setup works well as a setup until my tanks can be brought down in a few months.

plus with the water I will have in the tubs I'll be able to cycle the tanks.

Though I have a decent amount of work to do, to setup this sump system. I'll refer back to that in my other thread so I wont discuss it here.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

I think the tubs are a great medium to use, just the whole computer battery for air seems excessive and a lot of additional work on top of what you doing already.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd go with an inverter for my car instead of a battery backup, the battery backup could be quite annoying if you cant find one you can disable the alarm on, plus after all is said and done you will have an inverter you can use to power stuff in your house from you car if the power ever goes out.


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

hmm that wouldn't be a half bad idea ... I'll look into one.


----------

